# resin



## BUDZ420 (May 9, 2006)

is resin worth smoking or what can i do with all my resin i got 7.8 grams of it sittin in myroom


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 9, 2006)

put it in your pipe and smoke it!


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 9, 2006)

yeah....its kinda gross and harsh...and tastes crappy...but it will get you high


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 9, 2006)

BUT...the key word here is......it " will " get you high (quite stoney actually) enjoy!


----------



## BUDZ420 (May 9, 2006)

ill prob mix it with some weed if i can break it apart


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 9, 2006)

put something underneath it, like shake and then it'll bubble up like lava, let it cool, stir it up and smoke babe. Use a pipe or something with a screen.


----------



## BloodyJack (May 10, 2006)

Resin has always been a good friend of mine when I've lacked the funds to get the good stuff.


----------



## rasta (May 10, 2006)

fire it up dude ,just have a drink standing by ,PEACE,LOVE,RASTAFARI


----------



## Doc.DGAF (May 10, 2006)

LdyLunatic said:
			
		

> yeah....its kinda gross and harsh...and tastes crappy...but it will get you high


Use a bubbler or bong filled with sugar water, takes some of the bite out.


----------



## JusSumguy (May 10, 2006)

Doc.DGAF said:
			
		

> Use a bubbler or bong filled with sugar water, takes some of the bite out.



Pickle juice............ Seriously.


----------



## Doc.DGAF (May 10, 2006)

That does work, my dad taught me that. Nasty though!


----------



## GanjaGuru (May 10, 2006)

You guys talkin bout that gooey crud that builds up in the inside of a pipe stem/bowl?
That ain't resin.
Just like the inside of a chimney after you've been burning maple logs ain't coated with maple syrup.

That garbage gave me headaches the few times I tried it; no more.


----------



## pranicfever (May 10, 2006)

I'm all for smokin that crap.. i ain't picky, when you broke you can't  be


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 10, 2006)

GreenDayGirl said:
			
		

> BUT...the key word here is......it " will " get you high (quite stoney actually) enjoy!


Stoney? Yes?

Ha, yes, Stoney has gotten stoney on the stoney resin!

I've never thrown it away! Even when I'm flush with weed!

I think it's a rule in the weed smokers handbook.


----------



## Mutt (May 10, 2006)

Yes, the pride of scraping the bowl and reaping the benefits when totally dry and no herb to be found. Will catch a decent buzz IMHO. when desperate.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 10, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Stoney? Yes?
> 
> Ha, yes, Stoney has gotten stoney on the stoney resin!
> 
> ...


 Stoney Bud...I think i love you!


----------



## FaTal1 (May 10, 2006)

smoke that resin it will get you faded i always smoke resin when i got no herb


----------



## Doc.DGAF (May 11, 2006)

GanjaGuru said:
			
		

> You guys talkin bout that gooey crud that builds up in the inside of a pipe stem/bowl?
> That ain't resin.
> Just like the inside of a chimney after you've been burning maple logs ain't coated with maple syrup.
> 
> That garbage gave me headaches the few times I tried it; no more.


My brother says that, I only know a handful that don't smoke resin. It's usually us broke a** motherf*ckers that do!


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 11, 2006)

Doc.DGAF said:
			
		

> My brother says that, I only know a handful that don't smoke resin. It's usually us broke a** motherf*ckers that do!


 We "are" the broke mother f**kers..Knock knock!


----------



## JusSumguy (May 12, 2006)

GreenDayGirl said:
			
		

> Stoney Bud...I think i love you!



What about me??????? I'm a pirate. Remember? Green girls are soooooo fickle. } -;


----------

